
The Downside of Baseball’s Data Revolution–Long Games, Less Action - mcenedella
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-downside-of-baseballs-data-revolutionlong-games-less-action-1507043924
======
DrScump
What is oddly absent from the time comparisons is the practice of video review
(not just explicit _challenges_ , but the pauses for internal reviews of close
calls to decide _whether_ to challenge). This is not inherently a bad thing,
IMHO.

What _does_ need discrete limits is the number of player (not coaches -- which
are already limited to once an inning without removing the pitcher altogether
-- just catchers and infielders) visits to the mound. Some teams, like the
Dodgers, will do multiple such visits _within a plate appearance_.

